# Is this an overkill?



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Looking for the cheapest option to keep my car stored, this quote may save me some $ compared with what I am paying.










After I return to the US, I will relocate to PA with my older car and keep this in the garage. Apparently $2000 deductible is the highest option that I can choose. Since this car has already been paid off, I am thinking to drop the comprehensive insurance. Each time, however, considering the slim possibility that somebody may break into the house and steal the car, I may as well as to keep it for a peace of mind.

As of this moment, I have no intention to sell the car because of the sacrifice I made to pay it off in a year. Anyway this quote provides protection on property too in addition to the uninsured motorist bodily damage in my current policy. The liability coverage looks too high to me compared with the $50k/100k in my current policy but the limits will apply to both cars.

The total 6-month premium for 2 cars will be ~$920. Any thoughts are welcome! Thank you!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Storing a car long term isn’t good for it, why don’t you save the money and just sell it? That’ll be the best option, keep the sale money in an interest bearing account and when you decided to need a second car you can get one then. The coverage rates seem high, do you really need 300k coverage on a car you don’t drive? Might want to lower that to save a few bucks. Call your insurance and see what you need to have theft coverage on it, you might be able to keep that and get rid of other stuff


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If you are going to be gone more than a year I would sell them, much less hassle than hoping they are ok. Alternatively, can't you find a secure place to store it, take the battery out, turn in the plates and drop the insurance and registration.


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Looking for the cheapest option to keep my car stored, this quote may save me some $ compared with what I am paying.
> 
> View attachment 526892
> 
> ...


Beware. Uber has been "firing" conservative drivers if they find out you don't support BLM


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Oogie Pringle said:


> Beware. Uber has been "firing" conservative drivers if they find out you don't support BLM


You are seriously delusional. Your post on another thread is straight up racist and false, get some professional help.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Storing a car long term isn't good for it, why don't you save the money and just sell it? That'll be the best option, keep the sale money in an interest bearing account and when you decided to need a second car you can get one then. The coverage rates seem high, do you really need 300k coverage on a car you don't drive? Might want to lower that to save a few bucks. Call your insurance and see what you need to have theft coverage on it, you might be able to keep that and get rid of other stuff


After surviving the nightmare forcing myself to pay off the car in a year and then finally becoming its rightful owner, it is not easy to let go. The day that I received the title and could say out loud 'go and f**k yourself' to the bank, is priceless.

The liability coverage also applies to my older car which I will drive for relocation to Philadelphia. Now I am thinking to drop both the comprehensive and collision coverages because I will leave the newer one in my neighbour's house. Makes no sense to pay at all. You are absolutely right on that.



Disgusted Driver said:


> If you are going to be gone more than a year I would sell them, much less hassle than hoping they are ok. Alternatively, can't you find a secure place to store it, take the battery out, turn in the plates and drop the insurance and registration.


My car will be stored in my neighbour's house. The reason for not surrendering the plates to the DMV is that I will visit Houston again for my sister and friends in the future, which will also be the time to take the car for a spin.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> After surviving the nightmare forcing myself to pay off the car in a year and then finally becoming its rightful owner, it is not easy to let go. The day that I received the title and could say out loud 'go and f**k yourself' to the bank, is priceless.
> 
> The liability coverage also applies to my older car which I will drive for relocation to Philadelphia. Now I am thinking to drop both the comprehensive and collision coverages because I will leave the newer one in my neighbour's house. Makes no sense to pay at all. You are absolutely right on that.
> 
> My car will be stored in my neighbour's house. The reason for not surrendering the plates to the DMV is that I will visit Houston again for my sister and friends in the future, which will also be the time to take the car for a spin.


I insure a lot of cars many different ways. My main daily driver account is through Allstate. I insure4 vehicles on that policy but I often am gone for long periods of time. They allow me to defer two cars and basically not pay on them if not being driven just stored. If I want to drive one I just call them and say so.

You should look for a policy like this, or just do not insure it while overseas. Store it and leave it. You do not have to have insurance to keep it licensed if you have no note on the car.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

My son went to a war zone for 1 year with the National guard. Got back a few months ago. Left it with me.
I dropped all but mandatory minimum coverage. I told Geico I would be putting on less than 500 miles for the year and they quoted me a very very low rate. Maybe 180 for the year
Drove the car 10-15 odd miles a week and changed the oil at 6 months.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wallae said:


> My son went to a war zone for 1 year with the National guard. Got back a few months ago. Left it with me.
> I dropped all but mandatory minimum coverage. I told Geico I would be putting on less than 500 miles for the year and they quoted me a very very low rate. Maybe 180 for the year
> Drove the car 10-15 odd miles a week and changed the oil at 6 months.


I was just about to suggest the same thing.

I would contact the agent and explain you need insurance for while you have it in storage.

This is something that you have to ask specifically for not something you'll get off the internet.

When i went oversees the cards for local agents near the base would get passed around of the ones who cut the amazing deals for long term storage.

An insurance agent would love to sell you a policy for a few hundred bucks to keep a car stored. It's like zero risk for them.

Basically when i was oversees i would do the same thing as the above. I would leave my car with my dad and he would drive it once a week or so just to keep it from suffering and change the oil every 6 months.

It's a win win for the agent because they can list it as $X00 a year policy for virtually no risk.


----------

